# Converting MTB to commuter



## pdxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Can I get some thoughts on turning my old MTB into a commuter. It is a Bridgestone MB-4, circa 1992 – all original components if that matters. I would like to make as few modifications as possible (read: cheap). I think these changes are required:
•	New tires – is it safe to assume I can use the existing rims?
•	Fenders – I will be riding in the rain frequently
•	Lights – I don’t know anything about this, but I know I need ‘em​.

Anything obvious that I am missing here? I started commuting on a road bike this summer, but I think I will want the Bridgestone for the rainy season. I’ve been wearing a backpack so far and it suits me fine, although I can see the advantage of a rack. I’ll probably do this at some point, but it is not a priority to me. Thanks!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I see no problem, maybe a little grease here and there, the odd cable or chain and you'll be good to go. Before ever buying my first road bike, I used an old Trek 8000 for my then 16 mile commute. Like you are planning to do, I added some clip-on fenders, lights and slick tires. Worked well for many years.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Get full coverage fenders, Bontrager, Planet Bike, SKS all make good ones. While you want fast tires, don't try too hard at this, an MTB will never be "fast". Just get something that rolls smoothly with a little bit of tread for road sand, gravel, etc. 

For lights, get the brightest rear flasher you can get and mount it high on the seatpost, make sure it's aimed straight back. For front, I really like my Cygolite MilIon 250 (new version - Expilion 350 ). Niterider has an equivalent light out. Plenty of light, battery and light in one small unit. Can be recharged from the USB port on a computer.

Invest in some good wet weather clothing and a waterproof helmet cover if you don't already have these. Makes all the difference and will keep you riding.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

depends on what you want to spend. I went cheap and bought nashbar slicks for $10 a piece for my Trek 4300 commuter. Then added a walmart rear rack that comes of the seat post, with again a nashbar bag. 
The bike rides smooth and not very fast but I can hop off the sidewalk through the grass with no issues.
Nice to have a change of pace from road riding.


----------



## pdxr (Sep 9, 2011)

Update: I spent about $150 on lights, fenders and tires. Did my first rain commute this morning and it went fine. Felt good passing all of the cars on the way in 

The lights and fenders were necessities, but the tires are making the biggest difference in the ride. I feel good about sticking with this setup for a while.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Post some pix.


----------

